# I think Tango might be bonding? Maybe?



## chasy (Nov 4, 2013)

I spent the day knitting today and I remembered scootergirl762 mentioning that she moved her bird houses closer to the couch so they'd learn to trust her. So I did that and opened the door and he came right out!! Sat on my leg just about the whole day! Tried to eat my journal and my Bible too , but it was so fun! 

He got really puffy, which I think means he's happy and/or tired? I love the puffy jowls! Cracks me up.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

aw he's so beautiful, love the one of him sleeping 
Great progress too


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He looks both happy and tired! Nice pictures, Tango is so cute


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

That is great progress!!! Look how cute he is. That's how I got Ziggy to start bonding. I would make him sit with me, and he would usually sit on that same spot on my leg  Ever since that, he's gotten more and more social every day - he has even flown over to visit a few times now! So keep up the good work


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Sure sounds like bonding to me  Such great pics of him - he certainly looks right at home - congrats!!!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

He's so cute and looks happy, you are doing great


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

he's so gorgeous! good work


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

That's awesome! He looks really relaxed. Definitely a great sign that he came over to hang out, and felt safe enough to take a nap on you.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What a gorgeous 'tiel. He looks realllly content there.


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

What a little cutie, he must really trust you to nap on you. Good work!


----------



## chasy (Nov 4, 2013)

WOO HOO!!! So glad to hear it from folks who would know!! ^_^ 

I apologize for the late response! I don't have reliable Internet access and my data network quota is super low until next week. 

Thank you everyone for your affirmations! I am so glad he's getting used to me!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh he is definitely content! Look at that face


----------

